
Show HN: Pokémon Go server status - dom96
https://pokemongostatus.org/
======
igoradamenko
It shows 'Online' but I can't login. Checker works only in one region, right?
It's sad if so.

~~~
dom96
Unfortunately yes. Currently it just checks whether the Pokemon Go login
servers are accessible. I would like to add support for multiple regions, but
as far as I can see doing so is non-trivial.

